# who has live plants and who has fake?



## joshlee (Mar 11, 2004)

How many of you piranha owners are using real and how many of you are using fake plants in your tank?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fake right now but will have some real ones once the funds start rollin in. ill

probably have a mix of em though i really havent decided but the fake ones i have

will be used in one of my tanks. theres a plant i really want to get and havent

found any fake ones that look like it so i definitly have to get those real.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

fake and real


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

one real, the rest fake, the real are too hard to keep from dieing on me and they shed their "leafes" way too much for my tank and fileter.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

im just usin real ,

1 amazon sword 
1 oriental sword
1 pennywort


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

fake because the real ones get eaten


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm all real baby.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

rEAL PLANTS ALL THE WAY!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i want real plants but they always die on me. My fake plants also get eaten. Their all tore up from my p's


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

Real plants 100%. They occasionally eat plants in the wild, so I provide live for them in my captive environment.

*A happy piranha is a cool piranha*


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I have real and fake. But im taking out the fake plant cause my rbps are eating it. Crazy piranhas!!


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

booger said:


> I have real and fake. But im taking out the fake plant cause my rbps are eating it. Crazy piranhas!!










Great idea. I wouldn't want my P's eating plastic, or any of that sythetic garbage. That another reason, I only use live plants. If they want a leaf, root, or stalk; They can just take a bite. And I don't have to wonder







can they digest plastic. Will it harm my fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Life plants only...

I never used fake ones, and never will: plants are too important for a healthy tank ecology to ignore, imo. (even though taking care of them properly can be a massive pain in the anus)


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

*ONLY* live plants.

(for tha same reasons Jonas said...







)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fake

but i had live until my light situation


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

all real in my p tank, use real to help with filtration

JAVA FERN
JAVA MOSS
ECHINODORUS TENELLUS
NYMPHAEA STELLATA 
NYMPHAEA JAPONICUS
ECHINODORUS PANICULATUS
CRINUM THAIANUM
APONOGETON CRISPUS
ANUBIAS NANA 
LIMNOBIUM SPONGIA (floating)
crypt sp


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have 12 real plants wiht my P's


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Real plants only. I've used live about 2 years ago and took them out because of what was already mentioned. Aestically there is now comparison was well


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I had all real for about a 2months, untill my p's went on a rampage and tore them all up. Spent way too much money lights, more gravel and plants. And got nothing.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

99% live plants.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

live and minimal.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

caribekeeper said:


> 99% live plants.










sweet setup


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I have all real plants, but don't know what they are. Can someone help here? I think a few are amazon sword plants but I don't know about the others.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Jebus said:


> fake because the real ones get eaten


 I use reall plants now!! Mainly javas tho as these never get touched by my Ps!! I used to use fake plants but they still ate em and i figured that plastic cant be 2 healthy for my fish so changed to real!!!


----------

